# Webspace-Anbieter mit perfektem Service



## Kind der Sonne (8. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

_Bitte, Bitte, Bitte, seid so lieb und verweist nicht auf die Suchfunktion!_ 

Ich suche einen Hoster mit absolut perfektem Service und nahezu 100%iger Erreichbarkeit - das ganze Jahr über. Schnell sollte das ganze auch noch sein.

Dafür bin ich aber auch bereit, für 10 Mb und eine .de-Domain 5 € (oder so) im MOnat zu zahlen. Eher gesagt meine Kunden, denen ist es völlig egal ob sie einen oder 5 € zahlen.

Danke für eure Vorschläge.


----------



## Tim C. (8. Juni 2003)

http://www.hosteurope.de (sehr sehr zuverlässig)
http://www.all-inkl.com (hatte ich bisher 0 Probleme mit, haben aber mehr automatisierte Scripts als Angestellte im Diest *g*)

Ansonste würde es auch helfen, mal bei http://www.dooyoo.de vorbeizugucken. Die sollte ausführliche Kundenrerfahrungsberichte zu verschiedenen Hostern haben.


----------



## Kind der Sonne (8. Juni 2003)

all-inkl hat letztens ewig für eine dumme Antwort gebraucht, die aus ein paar Wörtern bestand und dazu noch unfreundlich war.
Ich glaube, dass diese ganzen Erfahrungsbérichte immer vieeeel zu positiv geschrieben sind.


----------



## JohannesR (8. Juni 2003)

Hm, oder du stellst dich am Telefon einfach zu dumm an.


----------



## Tim C. (8. Juni 2003)

Also der eMail Support war bei mir noch nie unfreundlich bei all-inkl und auch immer recht schnell. Gut ich bin natürlich immer recht zielstrebig aufgetreten, so nach dem Motto, was hab ihr jetzt schon wieder mit eurem Server gemacht ? Die Leute mit Fachwörtern bombardiert wie sonst was und dann hatte ich eigentlich immer binnen 2 Stunden ne freundliche Antwort


----------



## Thomas Lindner (8. Juni 2003)

Etwas teurer, aber durchaus lohnenswert:

http://www.prosite.de

Bin ich seit längerem und positiv zufrieden!

Achtung, falls das wichtig ist, dort gibt es *keinen* telefonischen und/oder Emailsupport, alles wird fix per "Ticketsystem" (und) / Webinterface geregelt!

Und durch "Refer-System" kann man mit seinem Webspace noch ein paar "Euro" nebenbei verdienen!


----------



## Grimreaper (8. Juni 2003)

Mit 1&1 bin ich eigentlich recht zufrieden. Ein Freund hat sogar einen 1&1 Root-Server, mit dem hatte er auch nie Probleme. Die Preise sind auch in Ordnung, die Service-Hotline ist zwar sehr freundlich, aber für meinen Geschmack sehr teuer (1,86 € / Minute glaube ich).

mfg Grimreaper


----------



## Arne Buchwald (9. Juni 2003)

Ich kann sehr http://www.vaplab.de empfehlen; dort haben wir unser Delphi-Forum am Laufen. Der Service ist 1A , häufig erhält eine Antwort auf Fragen innerhalb von 10 Minuten


----------



## Kind der Sonne (9. Juni 2003)

Zum Service bei all-inkl: Das war bei mir im Prinzip auch eine Ausnahme.
Mit perfektem Service meinte ich eigentlich, dass es *keine* 0190-Nummer ist und man auch kein blödes Ticket-System benutzen muss.

"vaplab" scheint ja noch "in den Kinderschuhen zu stecken", deswegen bin ich mir da auch noch nicht so sicher...nachher machen die noch bankrott, was ja nicht so angenehm wär.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (9. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kind der Sonne _
> *"vaplab" scheint ja noch "in den Kinderschuhen zu stecken", deswegen bin ich mir da auch noch nicht so sicher...nachher machen die noch bankrott, was ja nicht so angenehm wär. *


Ich bitte um Erläuterung, wie du zu dieser Meinung kommst.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (9. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ArneE _
> *Ich kann sehr http://www.vaplab.de empfehlen; dort haben wir unser Delphi-Forum am Laufen. *


Bin auch grad ziemlich begeistert PHP und ASP.NET zusammen schon ab 10€ ist echt selten  - danke für den Tip!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (9. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von crono _
> *Bin auch grad ziemlich begeistert PHP und ASP.NET zusammen schon ab 10€ ist echt selten  - danke für den Tip! *


Kein Problem. 

Wir haben die Erfahrung gemacht, dass auch 'Individualwünsche' kein Problem sind und auch die _sehr schnell_ erledigt / eingebaut sind.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (9. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ArneE _
> *Kein Problem.
> 
> Wir haben die Erfahrung gemacht, dass auch 'Individualwünsche' kein Problem sind und auch die _sehr schnell_ erledigt / eingebaut sind. *



Suche günstigen Hoster für ein Projekt, wo die mir Image Magick installieren, meinst Du, auch sowas würden die machen? 

Naja, für einen eigenen Server reicht es zur Zeit einfach nicht!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (9. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Thomas L. _
> *Suche günstigen Hoster für ein Projekt, wo die mir Image Magick installieren, meinst Du, auch sowas würden die machen? *


Hmm, wenn Image Magick auf Win2k-Servern läuft, vermute ich schon. Frag' doch einfach per Email an.


----------



## Kind der Sonne (10. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ArneE _
> *Ich bitte um Erläuterung, wie du zu dieser Meinung kommst. *



Ein Unternehmen, dass schon seit Jahren besteht, dürfte es inzwischen verstanden haben, sich über Wasser zu halten. "vaplab" scheint ja noch realtiv jung zu sein und gerade wegen des aktuellen Rückgangs des "INternet-Booms" wird vaplab es schwer haben, Gewinne zu machen. vaplab hat sicherlich noch nicht viele Kunden.
Ich möchte nochmal betonen: Mir ist es wichtig, dass ich keinen Ärger damit habe.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (10. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Kind der Sonne _
> *Ein Unternehmen, dass schon seit Jahren besteht, dürfte es inzwischen verstanden haben, sich über Wasser zu halten. "vaplab" scheint ja noch realtiv jung zu sein und gerade wegen des aktuellen Rückgangs des "INternet-Booms" wird vaplab es schwer haben, Gewinne zu machen.  *


Ich teile deine Argumentationskette nicht.

Wenn jemand noch nicht zu den Großen (à la 1&1, Strato) gehört, strengt sich eine kleine Firma IMO deutlich mehr an und bietet besseren Service.


----------



## Kind der Sonne (10. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ArneE _
> *[...]strengt sich eine kleine Firma IMO deutlich mehr an und bietet besseren Service. *



_Da_ muss ich dir allerdings recht geben.


----------



## pReya (10. Juni 2003)

Da kann  ich dir nur wärmstens Sprintweb empfehlen, bin da auch ! Der beste Support im ganzen Netz. Speed der seinesgleichen sicht, und hatte im letzten Jahr nur 2 Ausfälle:

http://www.sprintweb.de


----------



## Fabian H (11. Juni 2003)

Naja, es waren schon ein wenig mehr als 2. Vor allem war einer davon ziemlich lange (Woche oder so)


----------



## Chris Kurt (19. Juni 2003)

Ich kann nur ArtFiles empfehlen.
Ich hab das Buisness Small Paket und kann mich weder über Service noch über Geschwindigkeit oder Serverausfälle beklagen. 
Die durschnittliche Antwortdauer bei Fragen per Mail war weit unter 4 Minuten.
Downloads gehen bei mir in der Regel mit 140kb/s was auch das Maximun meiner Flatrate ist.


----------



## providertester (21. Juni 2003)

Ich kann dir nur Hoster24 empfehlen.

Habe da seit Jahren meine HP und ok, anfänglich haben die etwas Probleme gehabt, aber seit zwei Jahren muss ich sagen sind die wieder richtig Spitze.

Super Support, schnelle Server, Super Preise.

schau mal auf http://www.hoster24.de

Gruß
Providertester


----------



## Lakaspar (23. Juni 2003)

Schaut doch mal bei Netbiest rein. Die Angebote sich da unglaublich günstig und der Service ist sehr gut. Das einzige Problem ist, dass der Server ab und zu etwas langsamer ist. Ansonsten ist da aber alles ziemlich gut.


----------



## kuhlmaehn (25. Juni 2003)

Kann jemand von euch etwas zu http://canhost.de sagen?
Da hatte ich vor zu hosten.


----------

